# Which would you get and why>? Bait Caster..



## RearFanged (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't torney fish (maybe someday) and I don't buy crap. So I'm looking middle of the road. Bass pro has 2 rod/real combo's on sale. Would you go with the Daiwa® Viento® Baitcast OR THE Shimano® Curado® D. I'm leaning towards the Shimano 200dbv. I will mainly be bass fishing but lately I've had a hunger for some salt/brackish water big game. Only a $10 difference between the 2. What do you think>?

John


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2007)

Either one will work, I personally think the Viento switch is a gimmick with one more thing to go wrong. I used to own one. The Shimano Cuardo has proven itself over time with legendary smoothness, and reliability. 

Go with the Shimano. IMO


----------



## SMDave (Nov 7, 2007)

Supposedly the viento is one of the WORST cating reels out there. So go with the curado, many people would rather trade a G. Loomis than lose their curado (well, may be an over exaguration). Flat and simple, Shimano's are supposed to be the best reels out there! I want to get a Citica this Christmas.


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Supposedly the viento is one of the WORST cating reels out there. So go with the curado, many people would rather trade a G. Loomis than lose their curado (well, may be an over exaguration). Flat and simple, Shimano's are supposed to be the best reels out there! I want to get a Citica this Christmas.




The Viento actually casted pretty good, for the 1/2 ounce and higher stuff. I got it to try the twitching feature and never used it.


----------



## little anth (Nov 7, 2007)

i would no doubt go for the curado. best baitcaster ever made you wont be sorry


----------



## Nickk (Nov 7, 2007)

I have 4 Shimano and 1 Abu casting reel(STX), the Abu has magnetic brakes but I think I prefer the centrifugal brakes on the Shimanos. I have 3 Curados, a 201b-a 101b, and a 101d. All of them are great reels, smooth casting and easy to maintain.


----------



## RearFanged (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I went with the Shimano! It's a bigger reel and I really liked the oversized handles. Very smooth I can't wait to get this sucker on the water. The combo came with Bass Pro Shops Pro Qualifer rod. I went with Medium Heavy as I plan to do some inshore with it as well (Dieing to catch some snook and tarpin!!!). Also picked up some storm swimmer bait and a salt water spook. For line I went with P line and I also purchased 25lb floro for liters. I can't wait till christmas which is going to be a LONG wait now!!! Only plus size is this should give me plenty of time to start looking for some nice brackish water canals.

John


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 7, 2007)

I have the Japanese version of the Viento, which means it was an overpriced Viento with a different paint and handle, and a sissy drag  

It's one of the best casting reels I own, I toss weightless senkos with it, and other weightless plastics.


----------



## WVfishing (Nov 7, 2007)

the curado is the best choice, I have two myself and love them. I have also went to revos, they are also sweet, they will cast a small bait a country mile with little effort.


----------



## little anth (Nov 8, 2007)

just make sure you clean the reel good after the salt. not fun dealing with a good reel gone bad :roll:


----------



## shootisttx (Nov 9, 2007)

Abu Revo SX


----------



## micropterus (Nov 9, 2007)

I like Shimano but I got rid of my Curado SF and replaced it with a REVO. Since then, I've bought 4 more REVOS. I use REVOs for just about everything. I highly recommend them. Smooth, reliable, built tough, and casts a country mile.


----------

